# In or out



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Its already July. 
I need to decide soon if I'm in or out of the snow biz.
I have good customers asking if I can add properties. 
I like plowing snow, but hate dealing with sidewalks. I either have to find a new, good sidewalk crew (sub) or just get rid of the walks. 
I also hate dealing with salt. I don't mind spreading, just don't like the other BS, deciding how much to buy, storing it, loading, the mess, etc.
I still have 2 clients who haven't paid invoices sent in April. If I'm out of the snow biz, they will get no notice. Let them try to find someone new last minute. 
I may just plow alleys. They're easy seasonal contracts with no walks or salting. I could probably knock out a dozen of them in 4-6 hours.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We were just discussing this yesterday. 

The field is wide open due to the number of contractors getting out. But then there are idiots who are lowering prices (at least last year) when employees are virtually non-existent, prices for everything else were up last year and now fuel. 

Will be interesting. 

I do dream of watching a storm come in and just enjoying the snowfall...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Does jdg do walks when he does his journey plowing?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We were just discussing this yesterday.
> 
> The field is wide open due to the number of contractors getting out. But then there are idiots who are lowering prices (at least last year) when employees are virtually non-existent, prices for everything else were up last year and now fuel.
> 
> ...


Your son isn't interested in taking over?

I had hoped to eventually have one of my subs take over the business, but they just don't have what it takes. I can't even refer them to clients. I wouldn't be there to ride their butts and time things out. And they can't last a month between payments.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's stick to the discussion!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's stick to the discussion!


Pretty sure I did...

I can put it in words if you like.

Get out... ride snowmobile...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Can you just send out a letter to all existing customers telling them you won't be doing walks any more. You might be suprised???


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Can you just send out a letter to all existing customers telling them you won't be doing walks any more. You might be suprised???


I thought about that, but they'd ask me to recommend someone...which I can't.

I may possibly hang onto alleys and the few properties that don't get salted.

If I really want to plow snow, I'd probably just sub for someone else and let them have the headaches.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I thought about that, but they'd ask me to recommend someone...which I can't.
> 
> I may possibly hang onto alleys and the few properties that don't get salted.
> 
> If I really want to plow snow, I'd probably just sub for someone else and let them have the headaches.


The alleys seem like the least stressful route


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

EWSplow said:


> If I really want to plow snow, I'd probably just sub for someone else and let them have the headaches.


If you enjoy snow, but don't want all the BS, this is the way to do it. Find a good company to sub for, let them call all the shots, and get paid like clockwork.

Its wayyyy easier.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Its already July.
> I need to decide soon if I'm in or out of the snow biz.
> I have good customers asking if I can add properties.
> I like plowing snow, but hate dealing with sidewalks. I either have to find a new, good sidewalk crew (sub) or just get rid of the walks.
> ...


If you don't need snow work to carry you through the winter and struggle finding shovelers then get oot. Im sure you can backfill the time you'd spend plowing with remodeling,etc.... type of work.
Once your oot you'll find a new appreciation for winter and enjoy some of things it offers, plus you're no longer held hostage by the weather and can travel if that's your thang....


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

EWSplow said:


> Its already July.
> I need to decide soon if I'm in or out of the snow biz.
> I have good customers asking if I can add properties.
> I like plowing snow, but hate dealing with sidewalks. I either have to find a new, good sidewalk crew (sub) or just get rid of the walks.
> ...


Would your life get easier if you insisted al clients go to full season paid up front?
If there's a price in your mind for plowing a drive, say it's $500 for the season, then how much would you guys add if someone wants sidewalks done?
Maybe there's a price you could hit for the sidewalk upcharge that would allow you to hire a more responsible crew. (?)


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We are just about to put out "Now Hiring Winter Ground Crew" signs. $20-$30/Hr.

Never ending, need about 6 more ground guys for this coming season hopefully 2 can drive.

Otherwise well start peppering off any low hangers with ground work. On the bright side we have another highly experienced driver on board. 

I was out bidding snow today, in the 90deg weather!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> We are just about to put out "Now Hiring Winter Ground Crew" signs. $20-$30/Hr.
> 
> Never ending, need about 6 more ground guys for this coming season hopefully 2 can drive.
> 
> ...


Wanna buy some more accounts? Extra banana scraps but you gotta bring your own monkeys.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

out spraying lawns today and my phone is ringing about snow, some days I grind my teeth not to tell some folk where to go and exactly how to get there,
other days it is like I thought it could be, sprayed a lawn happy customer minimal weeds, lush, green and happy to buy other services and tell others what we do.
the better you can identify the clients you what the happier you will be.
too your success.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm OUT..........Thumbs Up

I have taken the decision to accept a full-time job position at the company i started a few weeks ago. will be making anywhere between $5000 - $6000 per month.

The Snow residential biz is now a side hustle with a capacity of 20 clients Maximum that will be serviced between 4pm and 9pm. ( _only have 16 booked right now and doesn't seem it will be higher numbers next month_) this means No more morning services. ( In regular time i was booked solid 40 - 50 Clients residential property, now it's a joke what's going on).

I Can't make a reasonable living because of the Climate change (barely any snow at all since last year ) and last summer no rain, no grass growing and of course covid restriction that doesn't help either when lots of people working from home instead to be out of town lol.

I have already put up for sale Zero turn, Trailer, and one of my truck!

Time to move to something else, it was a great ride but it was not enough AH AH AH AH.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Its already July.
> I need to decide soon if I'm in or out of the snow biz.
> I have good customers asking if I can add properties.
> I like plowing snow, but hate dealing with sidewalks. I either have to find a new, good sidewalk crew (sub) or just get rid of the walks.
> ...


Sorry if I missed it elsewhere on PS but what did you decide to do?


Mark Oomkes said:


> We were just discussing this yesterday.
> 
> The field is wide open due to the number of contractors getting out. But then there are idiots who are lowering prices (at least last year) when employees are virtually non-existent, prices for everything else were up last year and now fuel.
> 
> ...


As one who has been out of the business for a few yrs now, my personal experience from not having to go out and plow snow was not what I thought. I thought it would be as you mentioned… dreamy. This of course is just my personal experience, but I still feel the anxiety I used to get pre-storm, but my main issue is the feeling of guilt that I should still be going out there. It's really strange because it's counter-intuitive, but that's just how it was/is. It's getting better with each passing year but I still feel it every time it snows. Plus a good friend is still in the business and we talk pre-storm and post storm and I live it through him still. This business scars you mentally. But, that feeling of relief and sense of accomplishment after finishing an event is something you can't replace easily. I always thought to myself, boy, if only I didn't have to deal with all this stress, I could just enjoy watching it snow. How great it will be only having to clear my own drive. Yeah, turns out it's not that great right away. Once you come to grips with the fact that it's over, it gets easier( 3 yrs and I'm not there yet). As I re-read this I realize this probably goes for any profession you do for a long time, not just ours of course. The other thing you realize is that you've grown old. That's a tough one. Reading through PS lately, I'm happy I don't have the stress of finding employees and rising costs and clients that are unrealistic and so on… but the work itself I still miss. Everybody has a different experience though, you gotta do what's right for you and your family.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Sorry if I missed it elsewhere on PS but what did you decide to do?
> 
> As one who has been out of the business for a few yrs now, my personal experience from not having to go out and plow snow was not what I thought. I thought it would be as you mentioned… dreamy. This of course is just my personal experience, but I still feel the anxiety I used to get pre-storm, but my main issue is the feeling of guilt that I should still be going out there. It's really strange because it's counter-intuitive, but that's just how it was/is. It's getting better with each passing year but I still feel it every time it snows. Plus a good friend is still in the business and we talk pre-storm and post storm and I live it through him still. This business scars you mentally. But, that feeling of relief and sense of accomplishment after finishing an event is something you can't replace easily. I always thought to myself, boy, if only I didn't have to deal with all this stress, I could just enjoy watching it snow. How great it will be only having to clear my own drive. Yeah, turns out it's not that great right away. Once you come to grips with the fact that it's over, it gets easier( 3 yrs and I'm not there yet). As I re-read this I realize this probably goes for any profession you do for a long time, not just ours of course. The other thing you realize is that you've grown old. That's a tough one. Reading through PS lately, I'm happy I don't have the stress of finding employees and rising costs and clients that are unrealistic and so on… but the work itself I still miss. Everybody has a different experience though, you gotta do what's right for you and your family.


FWIW... You being oot has had a positive impact on your presents on the Plowsite... :laugh:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> FWIW... You being oot has had a positive impact on your presents on the Plowsite... :laugh:


Yep. I made a conscious effort try and not be a *** ****. Still a work in progress. Seriously though, one day I was like, everybody on here is working or trying as hard as they can. Dealing with everything I have had to deal with and more in many cases. So I had to knock that chip off my shoulder and be humbled a bit. I still have a chip on the other shoulder, but hey, nobody's perfect.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Corn chip?

Frito?

Potato chip?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Torito!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Corn chip?
> 
> Frito?
> 
> Potato chip?


Dairy cow...... since he's in Cheeseland


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Corn chip?
> 
> Frito?
> 
> Potato chip?


Buff uh low


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

WIPensFan said:


> . As I re-read this I realize this probably goes for any profession you do for a long time, not just ours of course.


this is most likely my last winter doing snow work….I'm pretty confident it WILL be "dreamy" the first time it snows, and I don't have any customers to tend to….but I'm not retiring yet, just moving in a different direction, and snow work doesn't fit in the equation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The employee situation might make the decision for me. 

In all reality, I need 4 more operators and they aren't there. A competitor is down 8. 

If nothing else, downsizing if nothing changes. Thanks Brandon.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The employee situation might make the decision for me.
> 
> In all reality, I need 4 more operators and they aren't there. A competitor is down 8.
> 
> If nothing else, downsizing if nothing changes. Thanks Brandon.


That sucks doesn't it - your decision is forced because of the labour market. Thankfully we have our operators in place. Need to line up a bit of sidewalk work - one guy we had planned backed out. $15k for the winter to maintain 3 sites, machine provided. Shouldn't be too hard to find someone.

So I'm still in as long as I can be. Waiting to see if I'm told different at this point. But I'm more confident going into this year than we've been in a while. Answer to prayers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> Answer to prayers.


Still waiting, one way or another they will be.

I have a couple backup operators, but obviously they don't want a regular route.

Several with full time jobs or obligations that take them out of the area for parts of the month...and of course it will snow those days.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> this is most likely my last winter doing snow work….I'm pretty confident it WILL be "dreamy" the first time it snows, and I don't have any customers to tend to….but I'm not retiring yet, just moving in a different direction, and snow work doesn't fit in the equation.


Oh no! How will you procure your beer next year?!?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

GMC Driver said:


> That sucks doesn't it - your decision is forced because of the labour market. Thankfully we have our operators in place. Need to line up a bit of sidewalk work - one guy we had planned backed out. $15k for the winter to maintain 3 sites, machine provided. Shouldn't be too hard to find someone.
> 
> So I'm still in as long as I can be. Waiting to see if I'm told different at this point. But I'm more confident going into this year than we've been in a while. Answer to prayers.


Doesn't suck at all, labor shortage is making me cut back which I would of never done before without it...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I wish I was smart enough to get out sooner rather than later...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

If this keeps up you will see the market pricing explode next year. Municip here are bidding against each other. News had A story that out by Boston you can get up to $300/hour to run a town truck!
I’ve locked in my work, maybe a bit much for who I have, still working on a big bid that’s 50/50. If it works out the resi’s that haven’t confirmed are being dumped. 

All in all you will see the skilled trade market go up in price, which I’m ok with.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Kvston said:


> If this keeps up you will see the market pricing explode next year. Municip here are bidding against each other. News had A story that out by Boston you can get up to $300/hour to run a town truck!
> I've locked in my work, maybe a bit much for who I have, still working on a big bid that's 50/50. If it works out the resi's that haven't confirmed are being dumped.
> 
> All in all you will see the skilled trade market go up in price, which I'm ok with.


I saw that $300/hr headline on Google but didn't read the article. I'm sure it will require vacation, which is why most municipalities are short handed.

I've also seen ads for skilled carpenters up to $50/hr. Most around here are $25-$35.

What caught my attention the other day was an ad for a carpenter at $25 & the next was an ad for FedEx for $23 for loading boxes. Nothing against someone making $23 for loading boxes which is hard work, but I would think a skilled tradesmen should make a little better than $2 more.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I saw that $300/hr headline on Google but didn't read the article. I'm sure it will require vacation, which is why most municipalities are short handed.
> 
> I've also seen ads for skilled carpenters up to $50/hr. Most around here are $25-$35.
> 
> What caught my attention the other day was an ad for a carpenter at $25 & the next was an ad for FedEx for $23 for loading boxes. Nothing against someone making $23 for loading boxes which is hard work, but I would think a skilled tradesmen should make a little better than $2 more.


Hell guys are starting to command $20-25 an hour here to mow lawns...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> I saw that $300/hr headline on Google but didn't read the article. I'm sure it will require vacation, which is why most municipalities are short handed.
> 
> I've also seen ads for skilled carpenters up to $50/hr. Most around here are $25-$35.
> 
> What caught my attention the other day was an ad for a carpenter at $25 & the next was an ad for FedEx for $23 for loading boxes. Nothing against someone making $23 for loading boxes which is hard work, but I would think a skilled tradesmen should make a little better than $2 more.


Neighbor is a supervisor for Boulder County Roads and everyone has to be vacc'd in December which he is not and doesn't plan to be.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

This may sound crazy, but I've been trying for a couple months to find contractors to recommend to my former snow clients. 
The good ones aren't taking any new clients. 
Fly by nighters, who I doubt have proper insurance or the knowledge of what it takes to provide proper service in an all day event seem to be a dime a dozen. 
I get texts and emails on a regular basis from people to whom I was recommended. I'm guessing they're having trouble finding someone as well.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Neighbor is a supervisor for Boulder County Roads and everyone has to be vacc'd in December which he is not and doesn't plan to be.


And guess what people will be beaching when the roads aren't plowed...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Hell guys are starting to command $20-25 an hour here to mow lawns...


And they might be worth it if they show up on time every day and just do their work with no issues. Problem is, it's the same people who used to make $15-$18 that have all sorts of baggage too.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The employee situation might make the decision for me.
> 
> In all reality, I need 4 more operators and they aren't there. A competitor is down 8.
> 
> If nothing else, downsizing if nothing changes. Thanks Brandon.


That stinks..glad I've been working my way out of snow the last couple yrs, because this yr would be a real SOB for finding new help….I might be saying the same thing regardless right now lol


WIPensFan said:


> Oh no! How will you procure your beer next year?!?


Hoping to float my beer tab, for at least the first few winters, from the sale of remaining snow equip/tools….then just finger it out from there…there's lots of things people will pay you in beer to do


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> This may sound crazy, but I've been trying for a couple months to find contractors to recommend to my former snow clients.
> The good ones aren't taking any new clients.
> Fly by nighters, who I doubt have proper insurance or the knowledge of what it takes to provide proper service in an all day event seem to be a dime a dozen.
> I get texts and emails on a regular basis from people to whom I was recommended. I'm guessing they're having trouble finding someone as well.


Take it to the "Customer won't let me quit" thread fella...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, looks like I likely picked up 1 more operator yesterday. No experience blowing drives, but does have equipment experience and plowed some drives on his own until his truck died. 

Still going to make me think twice before sending out contracts next season.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I just told the biggest potential client of my snow life to take a hike cause he wanted to do it hourly on the cheap [his rates not mine] instead of a set price per storm. He's the manager of a ski resort. Only way I'm stepping into that mess is my way. Plenty of profit and on my terms. He actually said "I'll probably be plowing during the day" and "Your rates to do the night shift are too high" in the same breath. Guess he's plowing.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Kvston said:


> I just told the biggest potential client of my snow life to take a hike cause he wanted to do it hourly on the cheap [his rates not mine] instead of a set price per storm. He's the manager of a ski resort. Only way I'm stepping into that mess is my way. Plenty of profit and on my terms. He actually said "I'll probably be plowing during the day" and "Your rates to do the night shift are too high" in the same breath. Guess he's plowing.


I bought a spreader a couple years ago, that was used 2-3 times. The property owner was going to do the snow to save money. Guys a millionaire, huge property, 2 buildings, rents one out and works out of the other. Yeah, lasted 2-3 times, getting up in the middle of the night and doing it. The snow stopped getting done, the other business was complaining. His manager had to sit him down and have a talk with him. They sold everything and hired someone. People have no idea what their getting into.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It could be tough at ski area as they already own trucks, Dump trucks and loaders.
and they have all these other employees that they can put them for a couple hours
a lot of them will do their own lots.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> It could be tough at ski area as they already own trucks, Dump trucks and loaders.
> and they have all these other employees that they can put them for a couple hours
> a lot of them will do their own lots.


Wait they plow those lots?
Thought they just went over those with the groomer too.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> I bought a spreader a couple years ago, that was used 2-3 times. The property owner was going to do the snow to save money. Guys a millionaire, huge property, 2 buildings, rents one out and works out of the other. Yeah, lasted 2-3 times, getting up in the middle of the night and doing it. The snow stopped getting done, the other business was complaining. His manager had to sit him down and have a talk with him. They sold everything and hired someone. People have no idea what their getting into.


Facts


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wait they plow those lots?
> Thought they just went over those with the groomer too.


You're thinking about Vail were they just drive their cats up and down the city streets.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> It could be tough at ski area as they already own trucks, Dump trucks and loaders.
> and they have all these other employees that they can put them for a couple hours
> a lot of them will do their own lots.


Condos are usually hired out. 
I've also seen small ski hills sub the work out.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Condos are usually hired out.
> I've also seen small ski hills sub the work out.


It happens.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> It happens.


Is this you pulling the polecat?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Getting closer and closer...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Is this you pulling the polecat?
> View attachment 223137


Lol

I did use one for snow making that had stacks coming up on either side of the windshield.

it had a 318cdi


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Kvston said:


> I just told the biggest potential client of my snow life to take a hike cause he wanted to do it hourly on the cheap [his rates not mine] instead of a set price per storm. He's the manager of a ski resort. Only way I'm stepping into that mess is my way. Plenty of profit and on my terms. He actually said "I'll probably be plowing during the day" and "Your rates to do the night shift are too high" in the same breath. Guess he's plowing.


Years ago I had a customer try that with me so I put 2 single speed skid steers on their site


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol
> 
> I did use one for snow making that had stacks coming up on either side of the windshield.
> 
> it had a 318cdi


Tow mirrors flipped up?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Tow mirrors flipped up?


Just like this, old school.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Lol
> 
> I did use one for snow making that had stacks coming up on either side of the windshield.
> 
> it had a 318cdi


Actually I found a picture that is more badass than that one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fact check...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Checked.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> It could be tough at ski area as they already own trucks, Dump trucks and loaders.
> and they have all these other employees that they can put them for a couple hours
> a lot of them will do their own lots.


That's the problem-they have no help. They had electricians and groomers operating loaders last year and paid the price. This year they have two guys for days and no night crew. They need 4 on days and 3 nights. They will learn eventually to pony up the dough.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> Condos are usually hired out.
> I've also seen small ski hills sub the work out.


Their insurance company likely recommended hiring out the condos.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Kvston said:


> That's the problem-they have no help. They had electricians and groomers operating loaders last year and paid the price. This year they have two guys for days and no night crew. They need 4 on days and 3 nights. They will learn eventually to pony up the dough.


Yep. Every industry has a labor shortage. Snow work is at the bottom of the totem pole.
Especially shoveling.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Some of the rittsey places / condos/
Have heated sidewalks.

condos were on their own for snow removal.
The ski areas only cleared their lots and sidewalks.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> Oh no! How will you procure your beer next year?!?


Equipment still worth some money LOL


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

E-Town said:


> Equipment still worth some money LOL


Definitely!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> Yep. Every industry has a labor shortage. Snow work is at the bottom of the totem pole.
> Especially shoveling.


I agree... everyone is trying something different to address the labour shortage


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I agree... everyone is trying something different to address the labour shortage
> 
> View attachment 223306


Metric spelling of Swift?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

After quite a bit of time, I think I found someone to take over my accounts. I could have possibly got a few bucks for them, but my main interest was in my clients. After more than a decade with most of them, I felt I should refer someone I trust to service their properties. If they don't want to hire who I recommend, that's on them. I did my best.
I just don't want to burn any bridges.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> After quite a bit of time, I think I found someone to take over my accounts. I could have possibly got a few bucks for them, but my main interest was in my clients. After more than a decade with most of them, I felt I should refer someone I trust to service their properties. If they don't want to hire who I recommend, that's on them. I did my best.
> I just don't want to burn any bridges.


Did the same when I got oot.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Did the same when I got oot.


This should have happened a couple months ago, but communication fizzled with the last guy I found. I know some of them still haven't found anyone, so I feel better about it now.

And, the new guy will most likely be helping on construction projects, which is a bonus.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> This should have happened a couple months ago, but communication fizzled with the last guy I found. I know some of them still haven't found anyone, so I feel better about it now.
> 
> And, the new guy will most likely be helping on construction projects, which is a bonus.


All I did was email the contractor with a list of names and contact info and emailed customers the contractors contact info. I did let my customers know I would no longer be plowing in the early spring and let them know I was done mowing at the end of the season to give them plenty of time to figure oot what to do.
 It was up to both parties to connect.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> All I did was email the contractor with a list of names and contact info and emailed customers the contractors contact info. I did let my customers know I would no longer be plowing in the early spring and let them know I was done mowing at the end of the season to give them plenty of time to figure oot what to do.
> It was up to both parties to connect.


I'm showing the guy around tomorrow afternoon. Not meeting clients, just looking at properties.
I'll do an email introduction, but nothing more.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BUFF said:


> All I did was email the contractor with a list of names and contact info and emailed customers the contractors contact info. I did let my customers know I would no longer be plowing in the early spring and let them know I was done mowing at the end of the season to give them plenty of time to figure oot what to do.
> It was up to both parties to connect.


A few years ago a longstanding snowplower in our area did kinda the same . Many of his clientel were close together, they were affluent neighbourhoods and sought after clients.
He did not jeopardise their info. Just put the names and #s of the contractors he trusted and dealt with in his farewell letter. His customers some of them went back 40 years.
Many of them had sticker shock but were more apt to go with someone he recommended. Back when loyalty was a thing not price business was more fun and customers were more forgiving.
I heard he built a place in the Bahamas...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> A few years ago a longstanding snowplower in our area did kinda the same . Many of his clientel were close together, they were affluent neighbourhoods and sought after clients.
> He did not jeopardise their info. Just put the names and #s of the contractors he trusted and dealt with in his farewell letter. His customers some of them went back 40 years.
> Many of them had sticker shock but were more apt to go with someone he recommended. Back when loyalty was a thing not price business was more fun and customers were more forgiving.
> I heard he built a place in the Bahamas...


I gave the customers contact info to the contractor after given the ok by the customer. Giving up contact info before getting the ok is something I wouldn't do.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Received this email back in September, they followed up again yesterday…


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Received this email back in September, they followed up again yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 223451


Does A.J. know?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Received this email back in September, they followed up again yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 223451


Got any contact info?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Got any contact info?


Quitter.....


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> Does A.J. know?


Man this AJ has it going on...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

This should probably be in the customer won't let me quit, but...
I keep getting texts and calls from prospective new clients.
If the new guys can handle more accounts, I might be looking for a sales commission. 
One I immediately weeded out went something like this "I have 4 residential properties and would need snow removal from time to time".
Sorry, but we only do contracts with a 1" trigger for the entire season.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> This should probably be in the customer won't let me quit, but...
> I keep getting texts and calls from prospective new clients.
> If the new guys can handle more accounts, I might be looking for a sales commission.
> One I immediately weeded out went something like this "I have 4 residential properties and would need snow removal from time to time".
> Sorry, but we only do contracts with a 1" trigger for the entire season.


Yeah... I'm full and would only be available sometimes after you call me from time to time.... or when I feel like it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> This should probably be in the customer won't let me quit, but...
> I keep getting texts and calls from prospective new clients.
> If the new guys can handle more accounts, I might be looking for a sales commission.
> One I immediately weeded out went something like this "I have 4 residential properties and would need snow removal from time to time".
> Sorry, but we only do contracts with a 1" trigger for the entire season.


Time to time… Will also mean: When 4"+ and When I'm out of town on vacation.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

WIPensFan said:


> Time to time… Will also mean: When 4"+ and When I'm out of town on vacation.


Who do you think you are?
@BossPlow2010 ….


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> Time to time… Will also mean: When 4"+ and When I'm out of town on vacation.


That's usually what it means. 
It also means the walks have been walked on and driveways driven on over the course of a half dozen 1" events.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Time to time = "2 days after a snowfall the sun is shinning and Mr. Markus is at a GTG or tradeshow in Toronto..."


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

No Labor show up for $30/ hour today! LOL
20 centimeter of Wet Snow not many fans.
The local GIG APP for snow removal is desperate too lol no one going for that wet snow for $25 for a 6 car driveway LOL


----------

